# Six Gap Registration is now open!



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I just got the email stating so. You can get all the info here.


----------



## STinGa (Mar 15, 2003)

*Bah*

Bah humbug ... the Army has me that weekend.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Need a photographer?


----------



## moto142 (Jul 1, 2008)

I rode 3 gap yesterday in the rain. hope it's clear fot 6 gap!


----------

